
The Cranky Product Manager: How to Piss Off Development in a Really Big Way - horatio05
http://www.crankypm.com/2006/06/how_to_piss_off.html
======
horatio05
I will burn my product to the ground before I let that PM have it!
Muahahahahahaha!

------
NonEUCitizen
it's way too positive a view of product managers.

